# I just checked frank n texas



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

And one of the statements I found is:
(updated Friday, November 26, 2004)
 Word is that to get packages to Iraq/Afghanistan by Christmas they need to be posted by 6 December (Priority Mail)

 This statement found at:
http://www.anysoldier.us/HowToSend.html

The list of soldier's names and what each one has requested, in their own words, here:
http://www.anysoldier.us/WhereToSend/

And if you want to see some dramatic "Success Stories" that the GIs tell about this program, go here:
http://www.anysoldier.us/SuccessStories.cfm
*
ATT: ANY SOLDIER* _*does need support!* This is the statement they've published:

_ *Help Donate:* *Attention all supporters of Any Soldier Inc.:*
​ In less than a year of operation, Any Soldier has become world known, and we currently support about 20% of the active military in the war on terrorism.  Now the other 80% needs your help -- and so do we. 

Any Soldier Inc. is in desperate need of donations to fund our operations and growth. Your donations will allow us to focus on certain high-priority initiatives we are undertaking, including: 


 Developing effective and creative ways for you to support the soldiers, including ways for you to do this in a tax deductable fashion.
 Creating cooperative and useful alliances with manufacturers and distributors of items that are requested by the soldiers, so our supporters online have ready and affordable access to these items.
 Maintaining and generating soldier contacts. This is currently a process that we manage by word of mouth, but to make it more effective we would like to become recognized by the Department of Defense so that we have an official method to initiate cooperation with the units. We also plan to develop additional methods to contact and support soldiers who do not currently have the communications tools to be in our program.
 Improving delivery methods for your care packages. This includes building an ongoing relationship with the military mail systems (APO and FPO) to improve communications between these organizations and our supporters (especially improving the wording of their guidelines to avoid confusion) and working with the US Postal Service to streamline package delivery to soldiers.
 Spreading the word about how people can support soldiers and the ways Any Soldier is working to make that happen.
Any Soldier Inc. is directly affecting soldiers at a time they spend under the worst conditions. Our budget so far this year has been only about $12,000. We are now and will be a vital part of the soldiers lives if we are able to obtain the necessary funding!! 

We need your help! Please consider Any Soldier Inc. as the place for your tax-deductible donation, and tell your friends and family, your contacts, your employer and anyone else you know who supports our troops. 

*Thank you for your support!*  Or mail your contribution to:
*Any Soldier Inc.
P.O. Box 1929
LaPlata, MD 20646*
(Please make payable to, "*Any Soldier Inc.*")
Donations of $75 or more will get a receipt in the mail. Receipts for amounts less then $75 will be issued on request. ​ 
​


----------

